# Kody got neutered on Monday



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Kody was neutered at 22 wks. While at the vet, he also had two baby teeth pulled because they had not fallen out and the adult teeth grew out over them. Kody stayed at the vet for 3 nights since I was on a business trip and wanted to make sure he had the proper medical attention. 

Besides being overly exicted to see me last night, all is well and getting back to normal.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You must be relieved it's all over. Any pics of Kody?!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased Kody is home .. and all is well


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just seen your pics of Kody at 5 months - what a sweetie!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad he is home and doing well


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone. It's been a week now and Kody is running around like nothing happened . I'm still trying to be careful since it takes about 14 days to fully heal.


----------

